# iPhone 4S et Forfait Free 2 ???



## didick41 (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour.

Tombé dans le mac quand j'était petit, j'envisage de me prendre un iPhone.

Mes besoins en communications sont très petites (30 à 40 minutes par mois et 5 ou 6 SMS)
aussi j'ai commandé chez Free leur fameux forfait à 2 pour 1H et 60 SMS. 

Ce forfait permet l'accès à la 3G mais en plus du forfait...

Or je n'en ai pas besoin. J'utiliserait mon iPhone pour les notes, calendrier, contacts, synchro avec iCloud  et surf mais qu'en Wi-Fi à la maison, au boulot, chez mamie et papa qui ont aussi du Wi-Fi à la maison. Donc pas besoin de 3G.

J'ai lu que l'iPhone 4S ne permet plus de déconnecter la 3G. Le problème est que je voudrai pas me retrouver avec une facture extraordinaire 

J'ai lu également que même connecté en Wi-Fi, les opérateurs comptent et facturent la data car seule la connection en Wi-Fi sera gratuite, pas les ko.

Est-ce alors la fonction "Données cellulaires" qui me permettra d'éviter les mauvaises surprises ??? En la désactivant, je pourrai envoyer des SMS et appeler sans que mon iPhone 4S se connecte tout seul ? A moins que les SMS soient aussi de la data ?

Ais-je bien compris ou cela serait une erreur d'avoir l'iPhone 4S avec ce forfait ?


----------



## Funigtor (14 Janvier 2012)

Data désactivable dans la prochaine mise à jour. Et si t'es pas couvert, désactiver le Data à l'étranger devrait marcher, mais je n'en suis pas sur du tout.

Mais en WiFi, on ne paye rien sur la facture mobile et pas d'octet décompté.


----------



## Nathalex (15 Janvier 2012)

Ce n'est pas plutôt d'un iPod Touch couplé à un mobile pas smart dont tu as besoin ?Là, tu serais tranquille !


----------



## corrs78 (13 Février 2012)

j'ai quasi le meme soucis, ma femme a mon vielle iPhone 3G avec un forfait Free à 2. Mais si je desactive "données cellulaires" elle ne reçoit plus mes MMS. Mais si je le reactive, j'ai peur que de la data soit facturée, d'ailleurs on s'est déjà pris 2 de hors forfait data pour le premier mois.

J'avais oublié de désactiver le Push. J'ose meme pas activer le Wifi car le moindre service essayera de se connecter sur le reseau cellulaire quand elle sera en dehors de la couverture Wifi.

Bref, je sais pas trop comment faire. On verra la facture du mois prochain. Pour l'instant elle est à 0 Octets recus/envoyés.


----------



## Pascal89 (14 Février 2012)

Le forfait Free à 2 n'est pas adapté aux Smartphones, que cela soit Iphone ou autre. Il est réservé aux petits consommateurs  20 MO de data en option c'est pour les MMS pas pour le surf.
Si vous avez un smartphone, il faut prendre un autre forfait, chez Free ou ailleurs mais, un forfait compatible smartphone.


----------



## corrs78 (14 Février 2012)

Ok, merci.

20Mo en MMS ça represente combien de MMS à peut de chose pret ?

Merci


----------

